# aokp + faux kernel = win



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Minimal to moderate usage.
2 hours total screen on time.
45 min of voice calls.
4g here and there, you can see the dips where I used it

Faux's conservative governor with hotplug.
Kernel version 11_r2 mainstream.
Stock battery, preset kernel voltages.

I know its less than usual screen time but I've still never gotten this even with the phone just sleeping.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm also on AOKP but using Faux 012b7 currently. Great setup for sure.


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I get really flat idle drain on Glados with AOKP, i like the gamma control a bit as all the screens ive seen the whites are either redish or are purple and its more apparent with the brightness low.


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

im currently on stock and am really considering either this or trinity. where can i find the download link for faux?


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

I dunno, I ran this combo and it was the worst battery life ever, I could watch the battery drop 1% every minute. I am using Trinity right now...and it ain't much better. Probably going back to IMO's.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

I find that new kernals are added and discussed all the time. I wish that 1) I understood the differences and 2) There was a list of the popular ones. Franco, IMO seem like the older ones with Trinity and Faux coming onto the scene. Is that an accurate picture?


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

msrfx said:


> I dunno, I ran this combo and it was the worst battery life ever, I could watch the battery drop 1% every minute. I am using Trinity right now...and it ain't much better. Probably going back to IMO's.


Using Trinity and my idle drain is almost non existent. Probably 2-5% every hour


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

I am using lean right now and I think it has been the best for me so far. The one that really killed battery was popcorn kernel. Never again for that one. Franco was alright. I am curious about trinity and want to hear more reviews about faux before I try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

bryannh said:


> im currently on stock and am really considering either this or trinity. where can i find the download link for faux?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12512-kernelgn-lte3018ics4023uvgpucpu-occifsslqbotgfiopsv011-r3feb-01/


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I tried Faux and was getting drain like crazy, even at idle.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vladimirhtg (Jan 12, 2012)

mbh87 said:


> I dunno, I ran this combo and it was the worst battery life ever, I could watch the battery drop 1% every minute.


Definitely. I tried faux's for a single day and burned battery. sucked bigtime....now i usually let a kernel sit, but i'll also admit to kinda being addicted to franco's stuff....


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

vladimirhtg said:


> Definitely. I tried faux's for a single day and burned battery. sucked bigtime....now i usually let a kernel sit, but i'll also admit to kinda being addicted to franco's stuff....


I didn't get past a whole day when I tried it LOL. I never saw a kernel eat battery like that one did. After about 8 hours and running around looking for a charger every hour I decided to change it out. Couldn't take it anymore!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> Using Trinity and my idle drain is almost non existent. Probably 2-5% every hour


2-5% every hour? That's crazy amount of drain. Over 8 hours while I am sleeping, my battery drops 3% with wifi one.

I couldn't imagine a 40% (8 hours x 5%) drop while idle. Even 16% is a lot.

Either I'm not understanding by what you mean idle is or something is not right.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> 2-5% every hour? That's crazy amount of drain. Over 8 hours while I am sleeping, my battery drops 3% with wifi one.
> 
> I couldn't imagine a 40% (8 hours x 5%) drop while idle. Even 16% is a lot.
> 
> ...


+1. 2-5% per hour for an idle drain is nuts. I get no more than 1.5% maximum. 1% on average.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah clearly every phone responds differently to it, this has been the best combo for me so far. Imo's was pretty good for me too.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep, probably 3% an hour or so, then again I'm sleeping, checking the time and my battery and that's what it seems like.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> I find that new kernals are added and discussed all the time. I wish that 1) I understood the differences and 2) There was a list of the popular ones. Franco, IMO seem like the older ones with Trinity and Faux coming onto the scene. Is that an accurate picture?


Faux has been on the scene since the gnex was released. Trinity and GlaDos are the relative newcomers as far as the gnex goes. All these guys have been building kernels for a while on other devices. 
On another note, I'm getting nice battery life with Faux's kernel. His latest ones are running well. I'd suggest giving it a shot if its been a while. Things move quickly here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Faux has been great for me.

Not important but its the first kernel I've used that has given me the 5-10% drop overnight that I've heard other people get on various kernels.

All others would drop about 15-20% overnight for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ker~Man (Oct 29, 2011)

Anybody else vying for a "stable" kernel with OC capable of OVER 1.42 GHz?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I run at 1060 Max. Plenty fast for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

